# how much air for Agni95R/Lynch200?



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

You might check with Agni. They claim to be user friendly for installation details.

http://www.ev-power.eu/?p=productsMore&iProduct=323&sName=agni-95r-max-78v-16kw


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Air definitly helps these motors tremendously, they have a small thermal mass, and rely on the fan motion of the rotor (and their high efficiency).
You will get away with it, if you monitor motor temperature carefully (The Agni comes with a sensor in the brushholder), and limit power accordingly. 

Perhaps you can find a way to duct some air towards it?
On both motors, air is drawn in at the 2 ends and expelled around the circumference, bear that in mind if you try ducting, even making sure that the hot air is not mingled with the intake by cunning partitioning may help.

You shouldn't need to push the Agni too hard to make it work with an Isetta, perfect application for it.

Steve


----------



## Green Machines (Mar 4, 2009)

I run a Lynch (direct drive - no gearbox) in a 750kg 1980 Toyota Starlet. I have found no cooling to be necessary. 

see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl9NJ9Jpv9M

It gets hot to touch for sure, but not enough to worry. I've done a couple of thousand kms so far, no problem. 

Ducting a vent onto the motor only works at speed, and at speed it cools itself anyway. 

Now if you live at the base of a hill and intend giving it heaps of amps with little forward motion, then you might have a problem with overheating. 

cheers p


----------

